# How much does your hav weigh?



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

I am just curious on how much everyone's hav weighs. Milo is just over 9 pounds, but Marley was weighed at just over 17 pounds last week at the vet. I am wondering if this is an unhealthy weight. I will talk about it with the vet next time around but was just curious to ask here.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Can you feel his ribs? He might just be a big boy, though that is pretty big for eight months. My Lola is 12.5 at seven-and-a-half months, but she is not fat at all.


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

Muthu is about 8.5 lbs. Though my vet always tells me that all of the other havs who come to her are muchh bigger. I think there's a lot of variance between havanese, I don't think their sizes and weights conform as much as other breeds (which is why there might be such a big difference between your two dogs). Are they from the same breeder?


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

boomana said:


> Can you feel his ribs? He might just be a big boy, though that is pretty big for eight months. My Lola is 12.5 at seven-and-a-half months, but she is not fat at all.


I can feel his ribs, yes. I'm assuming that would be a good sign...


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

dridur said:


> Muthu is about 8.5 lbs. Though my vet always tells me that all of the other havs who come to her are muchh bigger. I think there's a lot of variance between havanese, I don't think their sizes and weights conform as much as other breeds (which is why there might be such a big difference between your two dogs). Are they from the same breeder?


They are not from the same breeder. Many online sources say the weight generally falls between 7-13 pounds, so that's why I was curious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Freckles said:


> I am just curious on how much everyone's hav weighs. Milo is just over 9 pounds, but Marley was weighed at just over 17 pounds last week at the vet. I am wondering if this is an unhealthy weight. I will talk about it with the vet next time around but was just curious to ask here.


If they were both full grown, I'd say they were certainly within the possible weight range for Havanese. Kodi is almost 17 lbs and is not at all fat. He's just a muscly boy, and at the top of the standard for height, at 11 1/2". Pixel is 9 1/2 months, so could grow a bit more, but she has slowed WAY down, so she may be done. She is only 9 1/2 lbs.

There are oversized Havs that are very large, and if Marley is one of those, he could be in good weight and still weigh 17 lbs. you should be able to easily feel his ribs, and he should have a nice "tuck up" behind his ribs, but his back bone and hips should be covered.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

A dog's desirable weight depends on age, gender, and genetics. Ricky was bred to be a Conformation competitor and his parents were selected to meet the breed standards. He was the largest puppy in his litter of five. Although Ricky was a top five finisher in the Havanese Specialty Conformation competition as a puppy in 2014, Conformation just didn't work out for him so now we will be competing in Obedience competitions and it appears that he will be a champion there too. Ricky's avatar picture is from August, 2014, as he was being prepared to show in the Conformation ring. He weighed about 9 pounds at 7 months in that picture.

Ricky, an almost 2 year old young adult, now weighs 14+ pounds. This will be his permanent weight for the rest of his life. He meets all the male Havanese breed standards for weight and size. He is healthy, energetic, and agile at this weight. However, other Havanese dogs may vary from the standard and still be perfectly normal and healthy. You should be able to feel the ribs under a thin layer of fat and there should be a "tuck up" behind the rib cage and the rear legs - kind of like an old time coke bottle.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to be clear, the Havanese standard has no weight requirements, only height.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Just to be clear, the Havanese standard has no weight requirements, only height.


Yes, this is true for AKC standards, but from what I read, most (but not all) Havanese that meet the AKC height standards fall within the the 8 to 14 pound range. I was talking about general standards rather than specifically AKC standards.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, this is true for AKC standards, but from what I read, most (but not all) Havanese that meet the AKC height standards fall within the the 8 to 14 pound range. I was talking about general standards rather than specifically AKC standards.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Actually, the ones on the taller end of the standard typically weigh considerably more, unless their conformation is quite un-Havanese-y. (too long legged, or too narrow in the body)  An 11 1/2" Havanese that weighed 14 lbs would be a walking skeleton! I have heard several breeders say that their larger (but within standard) dogs weigh upward of 18 lbs. I haven't had my hands on these dogs, but according to their owners they are not fat... And of course, it's impossible to SEE under all that coat without FEELING them!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow is very small and weighs only 6-1/2 lbs and she is full grown. She's just a nice armful!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> She's just a nice armful!


An what more could any doggie ask for? Heaven is jus a nice, warm, cuddly arm.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow is very small and weighs only 6-1/2 lbs and she is full grown. She's just a nice armful!


Some people get worried that their pet HAvanese is "too large" or "too small". There are lots and LOTS of very very nice Havanese bred every year that are not "perfect show standard" Havanese. That does not in ANY way affect their ability to be the "perfect pet"!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Miss Emmie is 8.3 lbs but looks much bigger due to her fluffy, long fur. I love my little peanut; she's a rascal and so cuddly! I missed her when I was on vacation over Thanksgiving.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django has always been a steady 10.4 lbs. His dad was 18lbs and his mom was very tiny, probably 10 lbs. There was a time from age 9-10 where he was 12 lbs, thanks to that lovely thing called prednisone however we managed to get him back on track, it took us about a year to take the weight off and he's back to his weight of 10.4, he will be 12 next month.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy is 18 months and weighs 7 lbs. Like Willow she's a nice armful. Easy to scoop up and take with you. :grin2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is the same size as Willow, 6.5 lbs. full grown. She actually turned out to be a good size for me because I can easily hold and carry her if I need to and she doesn't aggravate my lower back problems.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo is 2.75 years old and weighs 11 lbs. Rex, our new puppy, is 13 weeks and 4.8 lbs.


----------



## bmshoaf (Dec 9, 2015)

Bailey weighs 8 lbs 4 ozs. She is nine months old.


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

Gracie is 14 weeks and weighs 2 lb 13 oz or 1.3 kilos. She is gaining a steady .1 kilo or 3.5 oz a week, so at this rate I think she'll end up a very petite 6 or 7 lbs.


----------



## bmshoaf (Dec 9, 2015)

Bailey weighed 4 lbs at 12 weeks and weighs 8 lbs 4 ozs now at nine months. Your little girl is going to be a small one.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy is 13 months old and runs about 14 pounds at the vet. Both his parents are 12 pounds. I had a Yorkie that was almost that weight. And a Cairn Terrier the same weight. The biggest dog I have had was a black lab mix and was over 100 pounds. But the Cairn Terrier was still queen of the house. Benjy is the only dog I/we have now. We don't plan on getting him a brother or sister. When I had the CT and the lab mix, I also had a husky mix and a pit bull/chow mix. Quite a range within four dogs at the same time. But as I said, the CT was Queen. She didn't take her kingdom by force. The other dogs just treated her as a little sister and let her have whatever she wanted.


----------



## Starrynightnf (Mar 13, 2015)

Finn is 17lbs of cuteness at 2 years old. His dad was 12lbs and mom 14lbs.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Max is 12.5 lbs of pure love, he's 2 1/2 (maybe closer to 2.75 - his birthday is 2/9........his coat makes him look heavier.


----------

